# Brandimist Soda Bottle



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Picked this one up at the local mall today. Nice shape. Any art deco collectors interested in it???????????


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 18, 2006)

Is it the bottle towards the center? Actually, they're both nice, what do yo want for the one or both?
 Stinger


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, Its the green/aqua one. It has a patent date of May 1926 around the heel. It is in great shape --a couple of rubs on the name embossing--no other places that I can see. Would take $8 plus shipping. Just let me know if interested. The other is a local bottle--not decided whether to keep it or sell it yet..........mike


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Too much?


----------



## dewdog (Nov 19, 2006)

This one has been sold. Thanks........


----------

